# Was 2020 really all that bad



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I will start by saying 2020 was a strange one for sure but was it really all that bad? 

I know that I had my fare share of difficulties over the year but there has been plenty of good things too.
I have a new nephew, my older sister made it home from Korea ,I got another guitar I didn’t think I’d ever get. I have made new friends and got an new apartment that is way nicer than my my old one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Nah...I said that in another thread.

all the downsides have been spoken about ad nauseam.

the positives for our house:
got to spend a lot of quality time with our daughter and new dog
she also got exposed to more technology for remote learning
she got to see how some adults work from home
we spent more time outside
saved money while my stocks reached new highs
drove way less, so less wear and tear on my car and less $ on gas.
easily sold a boat and some fitness equipment that was more in demand due to lockdown.
Closed courts meant the speeding ticket I got in 2019 was settled over the phone for much less
the lockdown kept me away from prostitutes so more money saved and fewer STDs.

2020 should thanked for the lessons it taught us that hopefully we learned from and will take into 2021.
im not sure the world will ever be like 2019 again, so 2020 may be the new normal as other strains and other viruses are expected In the future.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I got engaged. End result is yet to be determined.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I got engaged. End result is yet to be determined.


Still time for a prenup?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Diablo said:


> Still time for a prenup?
> View attachment 343669


If she wants half my debt, she can take it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I got engaged. End result is yet to be determined.


Congrats!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> got to spend a lot of quality time with our daughter and new dog



This post is useless without pics.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> I got engaged. End result is yet to be determined.


Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yes it was.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I had my share of problems, emergencies, and inconveniences, but I had it pretty easy compared to a lot of people. Overall I counted my blessings. I do agree that things aren't going to look like 2019 again, at least not in the immediate future, if ever. We're probably heading into a new era for our species, so we'd better get used to it and adapt.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Did not change my life much either as I played a new rounds of golf amount record !!!
The mileage for this extra golf on my brand new car was compensated by avoiding family visits, restaurants and shows ! ;-)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> This post is useless without pics.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mawmow said:


> Did not change my life much either as I played a new rounds of golf amount record !!!
> The mileage for this extra golf on my brand new car was compensated by avoiding family visits, retaurants and shows ! ;-)


Me too! Although it was only 6 rounds haha


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Sold our home and made a hell of a profit. That meant moving out of the trailer park, getting a new place, with a bit of money left over. We left some good people behind to deal with the gestapo that runs the place, but in return we have reliable good water, 7X the space, and working toward a brighter future.

I scored a 70's era PA system, just for doing a favour. Every day I go out I marvel at the landscape, and the people of the north are as warm as I remember. Quite the upgrade. I also have enough projects to keep me going for years. That keeps me engaged and interested.

I bought a used Ford 4x4 pick up. At close to 60, and bought my first car at 14, it's my first Ford too. Got a 12' trailer to pull behind it.

There have been a lot of things that were good about 2020.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> If she wants half my debt, she can take it.


Haha....
but never bet against yourself


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Work wise it was a VERY VERY busy and tiring year. Both physically and mentally. I drive for Purolator if you didn't know. We had a normal Christmas volume in April and by November, we had hired countless new drivers, bought new trucks and used brokers, and STILL, by December, we were 18 trailers in backlog. I was worn out and beat by the time I'd get home from work. Was working 55hrs/wk trying to get caught up. Couldn't go anywhere except the trails on the MTB since my riding partners are also co-workers. There was some good, but I can only look back on it and see just how things went so sideways with work.

I did get a new Scott Scale 970 from a bike store customer for the tag price. He could've easily sold it for more with tax, but he gave me the deal. I got a great deal on my '83 2 knob Strat and managed to sell my '19 MIA and bought an AC15C1. There was a little good in 2020, and if I sat and thought it over, I might find a few other good things, but there was so much going on, it's hard to see it at this point.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I gotta agree with the general consensus here. And I know that a lot of people didn’t fare as well as my family. There’s a lot that lost a job, or cannot see their loved ones. 
But, we spent more time together as a family, kept our health front of mind (both physical and mental), got a good night’s sleep every night, made a whack of home improvements, saved money, ate in, got more fresh air, and just generally focused on the things that matter, and less on the things you thought mattered. 
I know that I will use this time and experience as positive life lessons and reinvestment. 
I hope we gain our freedom back, and life gets back to “normal”, but hopefully not everything goes back to the way it was, both personally, and for the rest of the world.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Man, there was a little bit of everything in 2020. Incredible generosity, heroic healthcare workers, people in science working day and night towards treatment and vaccines. General kindness from strangers and otherwise. Even our political reps worked 24-7 towards safeguarding vulnerable people- for a while it seemed to be a non partisan effort.
Then there was the dark side. The same knowledge-averse folks f**king everything up for everyone else. Oh well, as if that was going to change. 

Best thing for me was the increased family time. Also, the cleaner air in the city due to less traffic. I really wish this could continue.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Verne said:


> Work wise it was a VERY VERY busy and tiring year. Both physically and mentally. I drive for Purolator if you didn't know. We had a normal Christmas volume in April and by November, we had hired countless new drivers, bought new trucks and used brokers, and STILL, by December, we were 18 trailers in backlog. I was worn out and beat by the time I'd get home from work. Was working 55hrs/wk trying to get caught up. Couldn't go anywhere except the trails on the MTB since my riding partners are also co-workers. There was some good, but I can only look back on it and see just how things went so sideways with work.
> 
> I did get a new Scott Scale 970 from a bike store customer for the tag price. He could've easily sold it for more with tax, but he gave me the deal. I got a great deal on my '83 2 knob Strat and managed to sell my '19 MIA and bought an AC30C1. There was a little good in 2020, and if I sat and thought it over, I might find a few other good things, but there was so much going on, it's hard to see it at this point.


...and we appreciate the good work that the couriers have done and are doing. 
It’s a thankless job some days I’m sure. 
In my business, we rely heavily on Purolator (and some others), and most of the time we got our goods on time. The delays cannot be avoided.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

2020 was not so bad for us. Maggs and I both worked and came home. Less shopping, less going out. Less gigs. Couldn't fly my daughter and grand baby home. More concerned about looking forward than backward.

2021 is gonna be the real challenge. Patience is wearing a little thin everywhere. The vaccine can't come fast enough. We'll also open the bills and see what sacrifices have to be made to service the debt on hundreds of billions borrowed.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Honestly, outside of the pandemic BS, which had minimal financial impacts on me, 2020 was one of the best years of my life. 


Two local vacations with my fiancee, the first of which we got engaged on, literally on the top of a mountain. 
Got through the lock-down, without fathering a "Coronial"
Released my debut album
Secured an early permanent contract at work
Made tracks towards buying our first house (hopefully soon)
Assembled a facsimile of my dream guitar
Acquired my first Leslie cabinet
Set-up my first decent computer since my childhood


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

lol @ Coronial


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Depends who you are.

For some people 2020 was an awful year--and for some of those the worst in their life.
For others it was a good year--for many it was in between.

I've had years that were great years for me, but they were horrible years for others--and the other wa around as well.

It certainly wasn't the best year for me.
But it was better or worse for others.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

2020....The most advanced and widespread example of social engineering in the history of mankind.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I'd have to agree with it being odd, but not overly horrible for me personally. 
I started a new job in January that was going great, but took a wild left turn in March. They kept me, and even though things aren't where they should be, we are rebounding. I'm still gainfully employed and I enjoy it. I can't really do my job from home, so I go into the office daily... gotta say, the reduced traffic is nice. 
I bought a new car. Best one I've ever owned. 
I finally bought a Taylor acoustic. Played all my stuff a lot! Got a couple builds I've wanted to do done. 

And best of all, my family has avoided any serious contact, and we're all relatively safe doing what we're doing. Which is not a whole lot. Fine by me!! 

The only real drag was some missed concerts, and my wife and I were supposed to go to Hawaii (for the first time) to stand up for some friends getting married. But Hawaii will still be there when this blows over, and our friends still want us there. It will come.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A great year for growing herb...top yield this year.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

2020 was real bad...

50% of reg income for my wife and I.

More time at home and on the internet, more spending for me...

The Canadian debt is no laughing matter.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I appreciate and endorse the "cup is half full" paradigm, however to deny the damage and losses caused by the Covid-19 pandemic is taking that farther than I would personally.

Yes, we have adapted, and yes, there are benefits and indeed potentially enduring benefits. We've learned we can live without some things and learned new ways to do some of the things we still need to do.

But yes, I think 2020 was indeed that bad, and worse. A lot of people died who would have lived longer. People lost their jobs and homes and more will as this continues.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

We've had time to bond with what may be the world's dumbest dog:










We've had her almost a year and she has twice failed out of obedience class and doesn't know her own name. 

She is pretty cute.

I also made the coffee table in the pic, that was fun.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Dumbest or most stubborn?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

2020 had a lot of bad stuff for me. Lost my day gig in the live events industry way back in March. 
I'm suffering from depression and anxiety - and I've never really had that before.

On the plus side, I've learned a lot about live streaming and a/v production this year. Fingers crossed that there's some work in the field this year.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

fretzel said:


> Dumbest or most stubborn?


Probably the latter.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Merlin said:


> 2020 had a lot of bad stuff for me. Lost my day gig in the live events industry way back in March.
> I'm suffering from depression and anxiety - and I've never really had that before.
> 
> On the plus side, I've learned a lot about live streaming and a/v production this year. Fingers crossed that there's some work in the field this year.


Good luck Merlin


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if this current series of lockdowns finishes off a lot of already hurting local businesses. Among many other things, I fear the mom & pop owned barber shop I enjoy will soon be gone.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Frenchy99 said:


> The Canadian debt is no laughing matter.


Make sure that your kids, nieces, nephews, friends of friends etc. know and remember this so that little potato doesn't ever get re-elected.


zdogma said:


> We've had her almost a year and she has twice failed out of obedience class and doesn't know her own name.


Maybe she identifies as a cat and could care less?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

zdogma said:


> We've had time to bond with what may be the world's dumbest dog:
> 
> View attachment 343901
> 
> ...


Some beagles just do their own thing.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

zdogma said:


> Probably the latter.


Oh me ! if so I’m insulted you didn’t assume I was both lol. Sometimes I am both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this current series of lockdowns finishes off a lot of already hurting local businesses. Among many other things, I fear the mom & pop owned barber shop I enjoy will soon be gone.


Now this I have to agree with. For local economy it has been a tough wave to ride and a lot have gone under. I also know of several smaller restaurants that have been making a huge profit during this covid matter and it’s take out only. We called for a 12” pizza for dad and the wait would have been close to two hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Merlin said:


> 2020 had a lot of bad stuff for me. Lost my day gig in the live events industry way back in March.
> I'm suffering from depression and anxiety - and I've never really had that before.
> 
> On the plus side, I've learned a lot about live streaming and a/v production this year. Fingers crossed that there's some work in the field this year.


Well I’m sorry to hear that depression and anxiety is something I know well. Mostly the anxiety. Just remember you’re not alone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> I'd have to agree with it being odd, but not overly horrible for me personally.
> I started a new job in January that was going great, but took a wild left turn in March. They kept me, and even though things aren't where they should be, we are rebounding. I'm still gainfully employed and I enjoy it. I can't really do my job from home, so I go into the office daily... gotta say, the reduced traffic is nice.
> I bought a new car. Best one I've ever owned.
> I finally bought a Taylor acoustic. Played all my stuff a lot! Got a couple builds I've wanted to do done.
> ...


Mind if I ask ? What model of Taylor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

colchar said:


> This post is useless without pics.


I thought you were replying to @cboutilier ‘s post.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Now this I have to agree with. For local economy it has been a tough wave to ride and a lot have gone under. I also know of several smaller restaurants that have been making a huge profit during this covid matter and it’s take out only. We called for a 12” pizza for dad and the wait would have been close to two hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Skip the Dishes is probably also doing well. I've never used it nor really know how it works, but my sister gave gift card for them for Christmas so I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> Mind if I ask ? What model of Taylor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


224 Koa


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zdogma said:


> We've had time to bond with what may be the world's dumbest dog:
> 
> View attachment 343901
> 
> ...


Worlds dumbest dog? She's sitting on the couch with a pillow in the sunshine and you're trying to take a picture.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Worlds dumbest dog? She's sitting on the couch with a pillow in the sunshine and you're trying to take a picture.


Yes, she’s quite happy to pose for pictures.

It’s not really a complaint, just an observation. We adopted her all the way from a shelter in Kentucky and we love her. We’ve had many other dogs, they all seemed to learn the basic commands and recall with very little effort. All she learned from 40 hours of obedience training was to sit occasionally when asked, but even that she can’t seem to do consistently. After the obedience training we hired a private trainer to work with her one on one-she gained weight from all the treats but didn’t learn much. She has no recall at all, not even for treats. She can’t be let off the leash, ever, she just runs away. And she digs, well and deeply, so she can’t be left alone even in a fenced yard.

She has lots of positives. She’s great with other dogs, cats and people, never aggressive, loves to play at the fenced dog park. She is very cuddly and attached. She loves to lie on the bed at night at watch TV. She’s very well house trained and quiet at night.


----------

